# stress & stress echo



## vikki91015 (Mar 19, 2009)

hello everyone-
could i get some assistance on these codes..our office usually bills for a stress echo 93015, 93350, 93320 & 93325 should I be billing the 93015 with this group (they are on treadmill) or does the 93350 cover the exercise? and does the new echo guidelines apply here w/the 93320 & 93325? i appreciate any assistance you could give me.
thanks-
vikki


----------



## KasiaH (Mar 23, 2009)

The way we code these in our office is 
93351-stress echo, includes 93015
93320-doppler
93325-color flow
93352-for the administration of the drug
J or Q codes for the drug used

It was my understanding that the 93350 is used in hospital settings.  Hope this helps!


----------



## smuckers (Mar 31, 2009)

For stress/echo done in the office we use:
93350,93016,93018, hope this helps.
Deanna


----------



## Salemcoder (Mar 31, 2009)

*Stress Echo Billing*

Our office bills 93351, 93320 & 93325 for treadmill SE's as of 2009.


----------

